# Spatialist Reverb with yuletide cheer



## jjjimi84 (Dec 22, 2021)

Here is my half of the reverb space scene that was painted for @JamieJ and I. My side is the Spatialist Reverb and it is a beautiful sounding reverb.




















I hope you all enjoy this quick little video and have a extremely happy holidays.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 22, 2021)

Looking at @JamieJ side and wondering why you didn't label the bottom right control DIX 🤷


----------



## fig (Dec 22, 2021)

Love the opening tune Dan, excellent playing!  
Once again, your graphics are out of this world!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 22, 2021)

That color change LED looks awesome, and that jazzmaster 😍


----------



## GizzWizzKing (Dec 22, 2021)

Channelling some Umphrey's McGee energy it feels like. Nice tones always.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 22, 2021)

GizzWizzKing said:


> Channelling some Umphrey's McGee energy it feels like. Nice tones always.


I attempt to in every video, some make it through the editing some dont. The intro part of glory did, @GizzWizzKing nice catch!


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 22, 2021)

This is awesome Dan! Love the LED, the design and the festive tonez. 

Have you considered clipping off pin 3 of the mix pot to keep some dry signal in all of the time? It might help get the more subtle reverb tones your after. I know that worked wonders for me on my hydra and arachnid builds.

Have a great Christmas!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 22, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> This is awesome Dan! Love the LED, the design and the festive tonez.
> 
> Have you considered clipping off pin 3 of the mix pot to keep some dry signal in all of the time? It might help get the more subtle reverb tones your after. I know that worked wonders for me on my hydra and arachnid builds.
> 
> Have a great Christmas!


I am going to now, I always forget about this mod.


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 22, 2021)

Love it man! Almost matches my quaverato! I want an astronaut on it now!


----------



## Robert (Dec 23, 2021)

Fantastic!   😀


The Touch Reverb algorithm has two little tricks up it's sleeve that aren't immediately obvious.

In both cases you'll want Sensitivity turned to Maximum.

*#1:  Synth Strings*
Dwell at Minimum
Ducking at Minimum

Strum a chord or pluck a string, let it ring for a second or two, then mute the strings.    You should have a synth-like gated reverb effect.  The reverb is nice and full but is controlled by the signal strength.   This one is a little hard to describe, you just have to hear it. =)

*#2:  (Almost) Infinite Sustain*
Dwell at Maximum
Ducking at Maximum

Quickly strum a chord then _immediately _mute the strings, don't let it decay at all.   The reverb will grab the chord and sustain it _almost_ infinitely until you play the next chord.


----------



## cooder (Dec 23, 2021)

Excellent Sir, and top notch twin paint jobbie there!


----------



## Barry (Dec 23, 2021)

Awesome, shame to split them up!


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 23, 2021)

Barry said:


> Awesome, shame to split them up!


Maybe I should send mine over to @jjjimi84 for a visit so he can get a video done?? 😂


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 23, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Maybe I should send mine over to @jjjimi84 for a visit so he can get a video done?? 😂


We tempted usps fate once lets not press our luck. I will just have to build one and make a demo!

Thank you to all of you who take the time to watch these videos, it really means a lot to me.


----------



## Crash102 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wow. It looks great. I see all these examples of pristine offboard wiring and get so jealous. I seem to be getting better at all aspects of pedal building except that. 

Reminds me of being in grade school and no matter what I did, I couldn’t make my handwriting neat


----------

